# the OH-NO-0-6-0 Bug Mauler Mash and Bash



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

What I wanted, only in narrow gauge 














So with an old Bug Mauler drivetrain I had modified previously to an 0-6-0 set up but had never done anything with,
I gave it a whirl…

Boiler, 60mm PVC, cut and fitted to the Bug Mauler chassis, boy was this one hellova mess to cut


Tender test, I just had this one left over from my 2-4-2 that got mashed into a Heisler


A/C switcher pilot beam attached


Stack from a A/C switcher, cheapo Scientific domes, assorted fiddly bits attached


Rear view with fiddly bits attached, cab from a Scientific epoxied to the boiler


Side view, the whole boiler/cab assembly can be unscrewed from the drive with the same screw holes 


Pilot with steps and tank added


I literally threw this one together quite literally as Warren would say, “right out of the garbage can” (parts trough), and I might say with a rather unashamed sloppyness and a further unashamed haste.









Test ran it on the layout. Runs like crap!









Herky jerky due to poor power pick up. Crap drive! Need to add pickups to all the tender wheels to fix that. Thats why I screwed the boiler/chassis togther so I can add a different drive chassis somewhere down the line. I’m not too sure about that tender, looks smallish, have a slopeback coming from weaselBay. We’ll see how that looks when that arrives. Need to change the headlight with one that works. 

I will post some more pics soon, maybe tonight.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

VIc,

Whoa.  Lookin good.  My bug mauler always ran pretty well, except now that its got a stripped gear.  Need to put her and a check in the mail for repair..

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Painted:











Paint covers a wealth of sins...


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Tender arrived from eBay today, added a couple trucks and...I think we have a winner

























Its an Aristo slopeback tender.  Looks far better than the Columbia tender, a lot closer to what this type of engine would actually have. 

One of the trucks has dual power pickups so all I should need to do is add a connector from the RC shop and a couple of details. Front coupler needs a little tweeking. Almost done!


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good, trash can to mantle! Great work.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

oh man that thing is bad a*s!!! I want one!!!!


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

as a side note though, how about adding about 2" onto that slope back tender??? most 0-6-0's did infact have slope back tenders, though a litle longer. it would be easy to extend the coal bunker back by 1-2" easily


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 02/25/2008 9:43 PM
Tender arrived from eBay today, added a couple trucks and..*.I think we have a winner*

























You have a winner, all right ! Beautiful job !


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Man you work fast, nice engine!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Test run video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSY2Xj5UWEw

Still needs a few details and adding wiring from the tender pick ups to the motor block


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice bash! Great job! Makes me almost want to give up electrics!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely a winner! Very nice! Well done! Thanks for sharing the pics and how to.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Great bash Vic! 

Looks good and looks like it could have been built that way. 

I believe there were many 0-6-0s with slopeback tenders. 

The purpose of the slopeback was to provide better vision when switching. 

Jim


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

After all the discussion about the USA and Piko docksiders valve gear, I added crosshead and stephenson valve mechanism, I think it looks the better for it.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree! It's the little details like that that really make the model, in my opinion. And thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep at it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Vic, why did they paint the insides that green color? 
Toad


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Toad, the cab interiors were often painted a green zinc chromate color as it was the most durable color at the time,


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks very nice, Victor. The slashing and bashing continues....  Very well done.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 

That does make a difference! 

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Changes afoot, converting to tank engine, the tender version is just too big to work on the layout. Cut over one inch off the rear boiler, re-epoxied the cab back on, added the fuel bunker, undercab framing next, then tanks last.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rear beam added w/ Bachmann wide swing coupler










Steps added










Cab underside framing










Sidetank fabrication begun, these will be styrene sheathed


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Somehow I missed this update. I love the looks of the side tanks! really brings a sense of balance to the loco. I think the stack could use to be lengthened a bit, but that's just me. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 02/20/2009 2:14 AM
Somehow I missed this update. I love the looks of the side tanks! really brings a sense of balance to the loco. I think the stack could use to be lengthened a bit, but that's just me. 

Later, 

K


No, I think so too.

Shaping up well Vic, should be an interesting model once done!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know....it _is _standard gauge after all! I do agree that the conversion to an 0-6-0T is going to be a good bash!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve this is a narrow gauge lokie 1/22.5, albiet based on alot of standard guage practices. 

Sidetanks fleshed out of balsa and styrene sheathed 






























Next up, adding rivet strips, then painting


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic
The second time around it came out great!!
What's going to be next??








Sean


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah.....my mistake! Then yes, I would agree that the stack needs to be lengthened to make it look more "north of the border!" Seriously though, the proportions have been evened out with the back end and a lengthened smokestack would balance the front. Also, the smoke coming out of the shortened stack would have gone right into the taller cab!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Painted, looks alot nicer than I ever hoped! 














































Still needs a Matte finish coat, weathering to follow...after decals


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm! A very interesting design! Is there any prototype that you used to "model" this one after or did you "wing it?" A very unique design. (Big sucker too for a narrow gauge switcher!) Looking good!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Definetly a "winger" - I had to make it work with the previous bashed body and cab, but I did look at several tankers on the Northeast Railfan website.


----------

